# horsepower/torque



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

does anyone know what kind of horsepower my ka24 is putting down to the wheels? torque would be nice too

thanks
Linus


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

stock 99 puts 

155hp
156tq

so what 15% driveline loss maybe I dont know
131hpp
133tq
????

I honestly dont know what they put to the ground...here's a tip...go to the dyno!!


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

What about a '98 whats it pump out at the crank?

Same?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ka24de's from 93-99 put out 150 at the crank. that equates to 122-125 at the wheels on a dyno. the 00-01 engines came with 155 so maybe 2-3 more at the wheels than previous years.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i found a dyno reading for the ka24e and it said:

[email protected]
[email protected]

www.datsuns.com/Tech/engines/ka24e.html

is there a difference between the ka24e and the ka24de?


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

sleep, 

you listed an 'NX stage 1 kit' -- is that stage 1 turbo?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> *i found a dyno reading for the ka24e and it said:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


 those numbers are either for a modded engine or at the flywheel. the difference between a ka24 E and a DE is the DE has twin cams.
nx stage 1 is the Nitrous Express kit. its just a fancy name for their wet setup with a single fogger.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

oh -- see, i thought you were referring to an NX kit as in...a turbo designed for the NX2000

i heard that there isn't much as far as aftermarket stuff for the 2nd gen altima -- i checked southwestautoworks and didn't find a whole lot


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its all the same performance wise. its just that obd2 sucks ass. what can you do?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I thought the KA was pumping ou 160hp. Or is that just in the 240sx?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

niether one puts out 160. 155 for 00-01. 150 for 93-99. the altima engine even has a better exhaust cam profile than the 240 ka24de does. in fact, mod for mod, the altima is still faster.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *its all the same performance wise. its just that obd2 sucks ass. what can you do? *


here's a dumb question -- what's the obd2?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

on-board-diagnostics system, first and second generation or version, whichever you prefer. obd1 was real friendly with mods. obd2 has no desire to see them and tries to make the engine more emission friendly.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

so how does the obd2 hinder mods exactly? is there a way to get around it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can always swap to obd1, but its illegal and not really for someone thats not sure about what theyre doing. it hinders by not letting you advance timing, by screwing with the air/fuel ratio to keep an emission friendly profile and it, for lack of a better description, ignores the mods.


----------

